# retrofit drawer with sliders



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a house built in 1926 and three of the drawers in the kitchen nook are original to the house. I'd like to retrofit them with slides so they pull out easy instead of the clunky one rail system they currently have. Is this doable. Any recommendations on what sorts of slides (there is probably another term I should be using) to use? Thanks to all for this grreat site.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

There's always under mount glides that attach under the bottom of the drawer. Then there are those that fit under the drawer and cradle the drawer sides. Either of these would ease the side clearance frustration.
Cabinet parts is just one supplier. There are many.
I happen to like Blum, though.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

kcrandy- I've used Accuride under mount drawer gllides alot. I don't know if by now they make a full extension one. I would go with the side mount if you have that 1" but if not the undermount work pretty good. I always support them with some 1×2's rather than the hardware that is supplied. Hoped this helps. bob


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

I recently retrofitted a kitchen like you considering. I had to recess the drawer slides into the faceframe of the cabinet, just make sure not to exceed the distance of the drawer front lap. If its like mine was you'll need to recess the slides 3/8" into the face frame and then depending on the clearance of the drawer 0-1/8" on the drawer. I installed full extension soft-close side mount slides.


----------



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks to all for most helpful responses!


----------

